# intercooler



## shane254 (Apr 1, 2003)

can't I use an intercooler off a another vehicle instead of spending $1300 on one I have heard you can get one off an diesel or a semi and cut it down any ideas I have a 1987 nissan 300zx turbo


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

You can but you will have to fabricate some stuff in order for it to fit. Besides aftermaket IC are more efficent then OEM ones.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

Of course you can get an intercooler from another car, like a subaru. You will have to make custom brackets and piping for it, but you would have to do the same for an aftermarket intercooler anyway. For all your 84-89 300zx questions, go to z31.com


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Get an NPR intercooler of an Isuzu truck. Much more efficient than a starion ic. They go for about $250. If you are on a budget you can get one off a mkIII supra for less than $100.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

or even an eclipse....


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

the eclipse intercooler is waaay too small. i got an intercooler from a volvo 740 turbo for $20. it's as big as the radiator. plastic end tanks though, can handle up to about 15psi.


----------

